# Infos zu GT Vorbau - Edelstahl.



## GTdanni (12. April 2012)

Halle GT Freunde. 

Hab hier einen GT Vorbau den ich bisher noch nicht kannte. 

Es ist ein MTB Vorbau aus Edelstahl (magnetisch) mit einer Innenklemmung die ich noch nie gesehen habe. 

Länge 135mm 6° 1 1/8 

Hier mal Bilder. 













Also wer kann was darüber sagen ? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (12. April 2012)

Ist ein normaler Stahlvorbau, welcher klar lackiert ist. Edelstahl ist halt nicht magnetisch.

Liegt bei mir auch rum. Selbiger ist in schwarz an meinem Terramoto verbaut. Wurden 1993 mit dem Umstieg auf Ahead-System eingeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2012)

Also ich bin mir fast sicher das es Edelstahl ist, da ist definitiv kein Lack drauf und auch kein Rost. (nur ein bisschen Flugrostpickel von den Schrauben) und es gibt auch Edelstähle die magnetisch sind (bzw von Magneten angezogen werden) 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (12. April 2012)

den fahr ich seit über 4 jahren am singlespeed psyclone, mittlerweile mit nem extrabreiten surly stahllenker.
das erstaunlichste an dem teil ist, dass es trotz der mickrigen klemmung so gut hält... und ich rupfe berghoch dran wie ein bekloppter


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

ich habe den auch in silber und schwarz. fahren tue ich den schwarzen seit jahren am stadt-karakoram.




vorbauten_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr

schön ist er, einen magneten habe ich bisher noch nicht drangehalten ;-)

ich glaube allerdings auch nicht, dass es edelstahl ist.


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

öhm, das ist scheinbar alu! du bist schon sicher, dass der magnetisch ist 

stammt aus dem 93er katalog (s.8):


----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2012)

Reicht das als Beweis? 

Also ich hab beruflich oft mit Edelstahl zu tun und dieser sieht eben genauso aus oder es ist irgend eine Oberflächenbeschichtung die sehr gut gemacht ist. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2012)

Achja und für Alu ist das Material viel zu dünn und mit 215g zu schwer. 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Achja und für Alu ist das Material viel zu dünn und mit 215g zu schwer.
> 
> Cu danni



ich ging immer davon aus, dass es ein stahlvorbau ist. aber meiner sieht einfach exakt so aus wie der aus dem katalog, welcher ja auch nicht wirklich wie alu aussieht.


----------



## GTdanni (12. April 2012)

Meiner sieht auch so aus wie auf dem Katalogbild und das ist auch kein Alu. 

Diese Schweissnähte und wie die Gewinde da angebracht sind sprechen dagegen. 

Das kriegen wir schon noch raus was das ist, wiegt zwar 100g mehr als ein F99 ist aber 100% schöner als Alu. 

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (13. April 2012)

auch die GT Schreiberling im letzten Jahrtausend waren nicht unfehlbar. Der Vorbau im Katalog ist 100% kein Alu, sondern Stahl.
Ab und an wurden Stahlteile mit so einem milchigen Lack(??) überzogen. Ich hatte mal nen GT Stahllenker, der hatte so ne Beschichtung.
Mein Vorbau ist allerdings poliert.

Und ja, Edelstahl kann durchaus magnetisch sein, da hat es zig verschiedene Legierungen. Habe einige Jahre im Metallhandel gearbeitet - die Liste der Legierungen ist recht lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. April 2012)

na am ehesten haben sie dann das foto verwechselt.

mich hat ein schlosser mal recht ausgelacht, als ich einen streifen edelstahlblech zum basteln einer magnetleiste für meine liebste bei ihm kaufen wollte 

unser ikea edelstahlbesteck ist allerdings auch leicht magnetisch.


----------



## GTdanni (10. Juli 2012)

So Freunde, die Sache hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab das Ding mal meinem Bekannten mitgegeben. Der ist in der Qualitätssicherung beim Anlagenbau und hat das Ding mal mit zum TÜV in die MPA genommen. 

Ich hab dann folgende Info bekommen = Materialzusammensetzung in etwa 1.0345 und die Oberfläche ist vernickelt. 

Na nun hammwers ja gelöst. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juli 2012)

Edelstahl kann durchaus magnetisch sein (ferritisch). Mit Legierungen kann man hier viel machen. Diese sind oft günstiger als die nicht magnetischen Edelstähle. Haben dennoch bessere Korresionseigenschaften als die allgemeinen Baustähle ala S235JR bzw. St37 ...
Kommt ganz auf den Einsatz drauf an was man wählt.

P235GH (1.0345) ist aber kein Edelstahl und ist oft im Kesselbau zu finden (Rohre)


----------

